# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Middel voor overmatige transpiratie?

## judith jansen

hoi

Weet iemand een goed middel tegen overmatige transpiratie onder de oksels. En heeft iemand ervaring met botoxinjecties tegen de transpiratie. groetjes judith

----------


## Marie

Het ligt eraan wat je tegen wilt gaan.
transpiratie is iets volkomen natuurlijks.
Het is zelfs een noodzakelijke lichaamsfunctie.
De één kan dat beter dan de ander.
vaak is de mate waarin je transpireerd erfelijk.

Niet transpireren , wat dus ook voorkomt is eigenlijk veel erger, zoiemand kan z'n afvalstoffen niet kwijt.

Een gezonde transpiratie is geurloos, maar kan wel nat zijn.
Met dat natte is dus medisch gezien niets mis.
Dat af gaan stoppen met transpiratie remmende middelen is zelfs ongezond.
(ja ja ik weet het, het is wel lastig)

Als de transpiratie geurt is er meer aan de hand.
dan zou ik zeker eens naar je voedingspatroon gaan kijken.
het kan zijn dat je bv door het gebruik van vlees erg gaat ruiken en daar is wel iets aan te doen.
Sinds ik bijna geen vlees meer eet gebruik ik ook nog maar zelden deodorant.

Ook kan medicijngebruik of een bepaalde ziekte invloed hebben op de geur.

Daarnaast is het dragen van kunststofkleding af te raden.
Kunststoffen ademen niet.
Ook de zogenaamde ademende kunststoffen die nu bv voor sportkleding aanbevelen worden ademen niet zo goed als natuurlijke materialen.

----------

: :Smile: inderdaad is alleen natte zweet niet schadelijk,wel lastig.je kan je okselhaaren scheren en talkpoeder onder je oksels doen.voor het naar bed gaan niet veel drinken,zo wie zo niet te veel alkohol en gekruid voedsel.heb je last van nachtzweet en veel dorst,zal ik toch ff naar de doktor gaan.
success

----------


## sophie

ik heb van alles geprobeerd tegen overtranspiratie voor onder mij oksels maar niks hielp ik ben al naar de dokter geweets die had me een middel voor geschreven maar dat hielp ook niet de zweet vlekken komen zelfs door mijn spijkerjasje heen ik weet echt niet meer wat ik moet doen :'(

----------


## margriet

Ja Judith. Ik ben nu 49 jaar en heb mijn hele leven last van erge transpiratie, dus ik begrijp jouw probleem volkomen. Sinds ik iedere ochtend Dove deo (die blauw-witte)gebruik onder mijn (schoongewassen en gedroogde) oksels, heb ik die dag geen last van zweet onder de armen. Dat houdt natuurlijk niet in dat ik op andere plaatsen niet transpireer, maar dat vind ik dan minder erg op dat moment. Hals, handen en voeten zijn het ergste. Dat is een kwestie van goed schoonhouden en geschikte kleding aandoen. Vooral goed schoonhouden, want anders gaat zweet stinken. Sterkte ermee.  :Wink:

----------


## Teddy

Aangezien ik per nacht meestal maar zo'n 4,5 uur slaap en een hartslag heb van minimum rond de 100 kan ik er erg van meespreken ! BH, onderbroeken, onderhemdjes, zijn soms allemaal kletsnat, ik vind de meeste deo's veel te straf ruiken en ben ook op zoek naar een geurloze doeltreffende deo. Ik heb nu een artikel gelezen over een produkt van Vichy, eerst een 7-dagen kuur (om het zweetproces te reguleren), om daarna over te stappen naar een meer gewone deo van Vichy om dan verder dagelijks te gebruiken, de produkten kosten zo'n 7 à 8 euro. Ik denk dat ze het proberen waard zijn.

----------


## Marjolein

Ik heb ook jaren last hiervan gehad maar sinds ik het middel syNeo 5 gebruik heb ik er veeeeel minder last van, zelfs op vakantie in het warme Spanje 's zomers helpt het echt goed. De importeur van dit middel is: 
Heijne Import NL -9470 AA Zuidlaren.
Maar ik koop dit middel altijd bij de DAdrogist. Het is niet goedkoop maar je hoeft het maar eens in de 5 dagen te gebruiken.  18,27. Je hebt ook geldterug-garantie. Het proberen waard lijkt me. Groeten Marjolein

----------

:Smile: ik gebruik altijd oderex dry moet je op deppen dit helpt heeeel goed :P

----------


## gast

:Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb sinds kort iets geweldigs ontdekt tegen zweetplekken onder je oksels!!! OKSELPADS
Sindsdien heb ik nergens meer last van ook niet van zweetgeurtjes!!!!Smeer je oksels in met deocreme of roller en plak de okselpads onder je shirt en geen last meer van ongewenste geurtjes en plekken!!! ;D ;D

De okselpads kun je bestellen bij de neckerman.

Veel plezier ermee

----------


## Michael

Ik heb zelf ook last van OVERMATIG transpireren, en dat is dus niet te verhelpen met een simpel deo-tje. Ik zweet zelfs in de winter terwijl ik een boek aan het lezen ben door mijn shirtje heen. Het is een groot probleem en ik herken mij hier in. Bedankt voor de genoemde oplossingen en ik ga zeker even naar de dokter om het met hem te bespreken.

----------


## nienke

> _Originally posted by judith jansen_@12-01-2003, 11:58:07
> * hoi
> 
> Weet iemand een goed middel tegen overmatige transpiratie onder de oksels. En heeft iemand ervaring met botoxinjecties tegen de transpiratie. * *groetjes judith*


 hoi judith

ik ken een meisje die 6 maanden geleden een behandeling heeft gehad met botoxinjecties. Ik zelf transpireer ook heeeeeeeel erg en ben het nu zat. Zij heeft er erg veel plezier van en heeft er echt minder last van sinds die behandeling Natuurlijk blijf je altijd wel een beetje zweten, maar onder de oksels blijft het heel lang droog en ik neem aan dat we dat allemaal wel willen.
Sinds kort ben ik zelf naar de dokter gegaan en ga deze behandeling misschien ook doen. Je moet nameijk eerst op consult bij de dermatoloog en die gaat kijken in hoeverre mate je er last van hebt. Wanneer dit zo is dan krijg je een nieuwe afspraak en gaan ze injecties plaatsen op de delen van de oksel waar jij het meeste last er van hebt. Dat meisje kreeg 18 prikken per oksel en ik kan je zeggen dat het niet pijnloos is. Je moet wel tegen prikken kunnen want echt fijn is het niet, maar ja het is maar net wat je er voor over hebt, toch?&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; na de behandeling hoef je pas over 6 maanden terug te komen en wordt de behandeling herhaalt. 

Omdat dit traject voor mij nogal lang duurt ben ik nog ff aan het rondkijken wat er nog meer voor middeltjes op de markt zijn. Ik ben nu bezig met een kuur van de apotheek, die je overigens vergoedt krijgt door het ziekenfonds. Dit heet: alum hydroxychl. Je kunt het gewoon via een recept van de dokter verkrijgen bij de apotheek Dit middel zit overal in deodorants, maar in een kleine mate. Ik ben net bezig, het helpt al een beetje en ik word hier al een stuk vrolijker van. Maar ga denk ik toch voor de injecties, maar als hulpmiddel tussendoor is dit ook wel fijn.

ik hoop dat ik je op deze manier een beetje geholpen heb. Succes ermee groeten nienke  :Big Grin:  [COLOR=red]

----------


## me

Aluminiumchloride oplossing 20% FNA kun je kopen bij de apotheek maar ook via de huisarts het word vergoed en werkt bij mij prima&#33;

Deze oplossing word ook in anti-transpirant deo&#39;s gebruikt maar dan in hele lage mate omdat de alumiuniumchloride oplossing vlekken kan maken op kleding.

----------


## mij

hallo , ik ben een meiesje van 15 en heb ook heel erg last van overmatige transpiratie&#33;ik weet nix en ik ga nu wat middeltjes proberen , maar welke moet ik dan gebruiken?Ik heb echt hele grote zweetplekken en zelfs door een spijkerjasje&#33;Nu heb ik ook van Botox gehoord&#33;maar wil iemand mij daar wat meer info over geven?Ik wil dit als laatste optie gebruiken&#33;krijg je de kosten vergoed?en hoelang duurt het voordat je de behandeling kan ondergaan?alvast bedankt&#33;xxx mij :unsure:

----------


## Gast: Esther

Dat er nog zoveel andere vrouwen zijn met hetzelfde probleem. Het is bij mij zo erg dat ik alleen donkere kleding koop en ik betrap mezelf er op dat ik bij andere vrouwen altijd onder de oksels kijk. Ben altijd blij als ik bij een ander een nat plekje zie&#33; Triest toch? 
Bedankt voor jullie tips, ik ga er zeker wat mee doen&#33;

----------


## mij

HALLO , ik heb nu odorex extra dry gekocht en dat helpt echt&#33;elke avond even goed wassen met zeep en dan met een watje deppen&#33;het helpt heel goed ik akn nu ook andere kleding aan die ik leuker vind&#33;HEEEEEEEL ERG BEDANKT DUS VOOR DE TIP xxx mij&#33;  :Big Grin:

----------


## nenad

hallo, ik ben een vrouw van 50. ik absoluut niet tegen deodorant. dan staan mijn oksels in de brand. ik scheer al mijn haar onder mijn oksels en in mijn liezen om het ergste tegen te gaan. maar afdoende is het niet helemaal. delaatste paar jaar heb ik echt zweetaanvallen. zomaar als ik zit te lezen. toen dacht: dit is de overgang, nee dus. mijn huisarts heeft mijn bloed laten onderzoeken en dat was niet het geval. als ik weg moet dan dep ik mijn oksels, mijn liezen met talkpoeder. dat helpt een beetje. maar als de druppels langs mijn hoofd lopen dan is dat toch echt niet voldoende. ik weet me vaak geen raad. wie heeft hier dan iets voor?

----------


## mij

HALLO ik had eerst(een week geleden)ook heel erg last van zweten en niet zoon beetje ook.Toen heb ik odorex extra dry gekocht&#33;nou dat helpt heel goed ik blijf nu de hele dag droog&#33;ik weet niet hoe dat precies zit met woede aan vallen maar je zou dat kunne proberen?&#33;het is overal te koop ;bij de DA voor ongeveer 2 euro dus dat is het proberen waard&#33;SUCCES xx mij

----------


## Rob 2

Als je niet tegen deo kunt, kun je ook eens nivea soft hydraterende creme proberen. Bij mij werkt dat zelfs beter dan deo of talkpoeder. Bovendien is het nog goed voor je huid&#33;

----------


## StefanCJ

[FONT=Arial]

Nou mensen ... Ik heb ook erge last van overmatige transpiratie en ben het ook zat , de met aluminium cholirde (Deoleen) werkt ook niet ...
Maar ga nu eens even Odorex Extra Dry proberen ... Hopen maar dat dit werkt ...

Bedankt voor jullie tips&#33;

Mzzl Stefan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## me

Jah deoleen werkt ook niet maar die aluminiumchloride oplossing 20% FNA werkt dus wel (in deo zit maar een heel lage concentratie van dat spul nl.

----------


## Gast: Els

> _Originally posted by mij_@22-05-2003, 18:37:56
> * hallo , ik ben een meiesje van 15 en heb ook heel erg last van overmatige transpiratie&#33;ik weet nix en ik ga nu wat middeltjes proberen , maar welke moet ik dan gebruiken?Ik heb echt hele grote zweetplekken en zelfs door een spijkerjasje&#33;Nu heb ik ook van Botox gehoord&#33;maar wil iemand mij daar wat meer info over geven?Ik wil dit als laatste optie gebruiken&#33;krijg je de kosten vergoed?en hoelang duurt het voordat je de behandeling kan ondergaan?alvast bedankt&#33;xxx mij :unsure:*


 Hai mij , 

ik zou zeker Syneo5 proberen , het is duur maar zal zeer waarschijnlijk helpen&#33;En stel het helpt niet krijg je je geld terug , dus.. het proberen waard toch&#33;?

Succes&#33;

----------


## Gast: Marie

Probeer eens Syneo 5, gewoon bij de drogist te koop (erg duur, maar een niet goed geld terug garantie), werkt fantastisch. Een keer in de 5 dagen opbrengen, en weg zijn je klotsende oksels.

----------


## Marie

ik wil er even op wijzen dat bovenstaand bericht niet van mij afkomstig is

----------


## Jolijn

Ik zweet ook heel erg veel maar zelfs odorex extra dry helpt niet. eerst wel maar nu niet meer.
Ik heb bij de apotheek een middel van Vichy gekocht en dat helpt ook niet  :Frown:  Iemand nog verdere tips?

----------


## de helper

Hallo Allemaal,

Transpireren wilt men natuurlijk een beetje vermijden, ik heb een natuurlijk produkt dat is een deodorant met Aloe Vera en dit zorgt ervoor dat delen die niet goed funktioneren weer in balans wordt gebracht. Deze deo blijft tevens ook heel lang werkzaam en heeft een neutrale geur.

Voor iemand die interesse heeft laat het me weten
Succes,
Aart

----------


## marijke77

[FONT=Arial][SIZE=7]
Hallo, Ik transpireer ook veel en kan niet tegen deo spray en gebruik nu antitranspirant creme van therme, dit helpt mij erg goed.

----------


## Corné van Beers

Kan iemand mij helpen ik heb erg veel last van transpiratie vocht onder mijn oksels. Tel bereikbaar op 0165-563176

----------


## Houdinielover

HEEY HEEY
ik ben 14 jaar 
ik heb zelf ook veel last van overmatige transpiratie  :Frown: 
ik word ook vaak uitgescholden dat ik stink,nooit douche enz.
ik werd het echt zat!!! ik ging op zoek naar goede deo's maar heb nog nix gevonden  :Frown:  ik ga nou Syneo5 proberen het is wel duur maar het proberen waard tog???? en ik ga elke avond talkpoeder opdoen en volgens mij helpt het ook dat je s'morgens een KOUDE douche neemt. en volgens mij is de deo Odorex extra dry ook goed -xxx- en bedankt voor de tips!

----------


## missmarjo

ik gebruik sinds een tijdje ook syneo 5, maar het grote probleem vind ik, vooral nu in de zomer, dat je het dus niet op de dag kan opspuiten wanneer je je oksels geschoren hebt. en in de zomer moet ik elke dag mijn oksels scheren, ofwel: syneo 5 krijgt niet de kans om opgespoten te worden of te werken! hoe ervaren jullie dat? 

groetjes, marjolein (ja een andere dan die het oorspronkelijke bericht schreef)

----------


## Meisje

Haaaaaj,, ik zweet dus ook altijd heel erg en heb nu syneo5 gekocht,, nu wil ik alleen even weten, als je dit gebruikt moet je dan daarnaast ook nog je gwone deo gebruiken ? of is dat niet nodig> maar kan het wel??

----------


## Gast, Martje

Ik gebruik sinds gister Odorex Extra Dry en ik stond er vandaag van te kijken dat het gelijk al zo goed werkte, gewoon de hele dag droge oksels gehad!! Er gaat een wereld voor me open,echt. Fijn dat ik dankzij jullie dit product nu heb gevonden, over anderhalve week ga ik veranderen van werk en ik voel nu na 1 dag odorex extra dry gelijk al een stuk zelfverzekerder.Bedankt voor jullie tips, groetjes van een normale stille lezer, martje

----------


## Moi

Axitrans bij de apotheek! Super gewoon! Zoals op de verpakking staat: de enige oplossing!

----------


## Gast Nathalie Keijzer

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb 3 hemdjes weg moeten gooien vanwege de zweetplekken ( en deo vlekken) die erin zaten iemand had gezegd dat ik het met azijn eruit kon krijgen maar dat werkt bij mij dus niet! Ik gebruik altijd rexona tegen witte strepen maar wat krijg je dus op zwart kreeg ik witte strepen op wit kreeg ik bruine strepen en op blauw ook. Heeft iemand hier ook last van? Ik ga nu dus odorex gebruiken maar ik wil eerst graag ff weten of je daar soms ook vlekken van kan krijgen?

Mail even jullie reacties.

[email protected]

----------


## Esther H

Bij de reform verkopen ze blokken en een spray. Is kleur en geurloos.
Is een anti transpiratiemiddel.
De blokken moet je vochtig maken met wat water en dan onder je oksels smeren.
Ik gebruik het al jaren en heb ook geen last van de luchtjes.
Alleen na het scheren kan het een beetje branden. Dus s'avonds scheren en s'morgens de deo.

succes

gegroet esther

----------


## reps

Ik laat zelf botox inspuiten. Pijn valt heel erg mee en je bent er minimaal een half jaar vanaf. Je kan weer leuke truitjes aan doen zonder natte plekken onder je armen te zien. Het zijn ongeveer 15 prikjes in elke oksel en na twee dagen zijn je oksels echt droog en blijven ook echt drrog. Ik vind het echt een uitkomst. Ik heb het zelf nu drie keer laten doen en ben zeer tevreden.

----------


## Limburgse

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb al verschillende behandelingen met Botox gehad. Ik moet het wel om de 3 tot 4 maanden laten doen om het gewenste resultaat te behouden. Er zijn ook meisjes die 2 keer of zelfs aan 1 keer per jaar genoeg hebben. Het doet inderdaad wel pijn, maar dat valt reuze mee. Het gaat best snel.
Ik hoef het maar aan een kant te laten doen, want aan de andere kant heb ik een operatie gehad met blijvend resultaat!!! Dit is wel een ingrijpende behandeling. Er moet namelijk een klaplong gemaakt worden om aan de zweetkliren te komen en die te behandelen.
Ik laat het even bij deze informatie. Ik zou wel willen zeggen: laat je helpen als je er veel last van hebt!!!!

----------


## klotsiee

Kga Morge fsoow ekkes dii odorex shit hale,, khoop egt da ut werkt.. 
k draag nu allemaal voetbal shirts omda je ut dan niet ziet.. ma k wil gewoon weer mn D&G shirts ensoo aan :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Gast1

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zelf heb heel erg last van overmatige transpiratie gehad en wilde al bijna de stap zetten om botox te laten inspuiten (met mijn matige salarisje).
Gelukkig heb ik syneo 5 ontdekt, want het werkt fantastisch. Ik heb het ook aan een vriendin geadviseerd en zij is er ook heel erg blij mee.
Tsja het kost ongeveer 18 euro, maar je doet er heel lang mee. Je hoeft het maar één keer in de 5 dagen op te spuiten (vóór het slapen gaan, na het wassen). Ik was bang dat het op den duur niet meer zou werken, maar ik gebruik t nog steeds (nu meer dan een half jaar) en niet eens elke 5dagen.
Echt een aanrader dus. Ik gebruik nog wel een deo 'sochtends, maar dat is eigenlijk meer uit gewoonte.

Eerder las ik iets over scheren en het gebruik van syneo 5. Ik scheer me 's ochtends en spuit 's avonds, dan gaat het wel een beetje jeuken, maar dat heb ik er echt wel voor over.

Syneo 5 is trouwens op internet te koop en de DA heeft het ook.

----------


## soulmate

http://www.drogisterij.net/index.php...15&prodindex=0

hier vind je odorex!!!!

----------


## Miss Zweet

iik heb vanaf de brugklas (ik ga nu naar de 3de) last gehad van Zweetplekken, niet alleen de plekken.. maar dat ik het shirt letterlijk kon uitwringen op een warme zomerdag op die plekken. Deo hielp natuurlijk niet en toen ben ik Odorex Dry gaan gebruiken..
nou ik moet zeggen dat het bij mij niet optimaal werkt, ik heb nog steeds zweetvlekken ed. maar wel minder!
nu moet ik er nog op gokken dat het ook op school werkt want dan heb ik het heel erg, wat ben ik blij met vakanties..
vakanties en weekenden hebben ook een hele andere betekenis voor mij, > geen zorgen geen zweet =D
Nouja iedereen zijn problemen toch..?
Groetjehsz

----------


## erusne

Ey,

Ik ben een jongen van 16 jaar en ik transpireer ook heel erg. Ik heb serieus al bijna alle producten op de markt geprobeerd (omdat mijn moeder in de apotheek werkt), maar niks helpt voor lange termijn. 

De zweetgeur tegen houden doen ze bijna allemaal, maar het vocht tegengaan lukt bijna geeneen product en eigenlijk is dit maar goed ook, want zweten is een natuurlijk proces en sommige mensen zweten meer als de andere. Dit is in je genen in je DNA vastgelegd. 

Ik heb me erbij neergelegd dat het overmatig zweten bij mij nooit weg zal gaan. Ook het inspuiten van Botox heeft maar een tijdelijke werking van een paar maanden. Ik gebruik gewoon een goede deodorant zonder parfum van Vichy. Deze werkt wel aardig en houdt je wel een dag "geurvrij" als je je elke dag goed wast en elke dag schone (katoenen) kleding draag. Maar deze deo voorkomt niet dat mijn oksels nat worden en blijven.

Om de zweetplekken onder mijn oksels te "verbergen" doe ik gewoon een wit katoenen t-shirt onder mijn normale trui of vest of wat dan ook. Alleen in de zomer is dat wel vervelend omdat het dragen van 2 shirts warmer is, maar ja.

Groetjes Erusnu

----------


## Annemarie

Hallo, 

mijn naam is Annemarie van der Bend en ik heb een eigen bedrijf dat zich heeft gespecialiseerd op het gebied van contact-allergie en andere medische producten. Bij toeval kwam ik terecht op een forum met vragen en opmerkingen over hyperhidrosis en las uw bericht. Sinds kort hebben wij een nieuw apparaat in ons assortiment speciaal voor de behandeling van patiënten met hyperhidrosis (overmatig transpireren). De Drionic is verkrijgbaar in 2 uitvoeringen: voor de oksels en handen/voeten. Overmatige transpiratie kan het best behandeld worden door middel van iontoforese waarbij met behulp van elektronen en een galvanische stroom, ionen in het lichaam worden ingevoerd. Deze methode is al 200 jaar bekend en wordt veel toegepast door dermatologen. Dit apparaatje is speciaal gemaakt voor thuisbehandeling zodat regelmatig ziekenhuisbezoek overbodig wordt.Voor meer informatie over dit product kunt u onze website bezoeken (www.vanderbend.nl) of geheel vrijblijvend telefonisch contact opnemen met mij, of een van mijn medewerkers (0181-418055)

Ik hoop dat u iets aan deze informatie heeft,

Met vriendelijke groeten,
van der Bend bv
Annemarie van der Bend

----------


## vrouwtje 28

Ik heb al veel verhalen gehoord over dit probleen en heb over veel middeltjes gelezen, maar ik heb bijna alle middeltjes uitgeprobeerd en niks helpt! Bij het gebruik van een aantal middeltjes leek het probleem te zijn verholpen maar na een aantal dagen werd ik keer op keer teleurgesteld! Het enige wat mij misschien van dit probleem af kan helpen, zijn de botox-injecties. Ik las al eerder dat deze methode voor een korte duur helpt, maar dat heb ik wel voor over. Ik kan gewoon niet wachten om eens de leuke gekleurde shirts te kopen die ik tot nu toe niet kan dragen vanwege de zweetvlekken.

----------


## Baraniel

Het is al fijn om te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben. Ik heb alle deo's al geprobeerd. En geen een helpt. Ja, misschien voor drie dagen en dan begint het weer. De zweetplekken gaan inderdaad door jasjes en sweaters heen (spijkerjasjes ook idd). Maar het ergste is ook dat de geur niet meer uit mijn kleding gaat. Na tig keer wassen zelfs niet. Als ik zo'n kledingstuk dan aantrek, ruik je met een half uur alweer een luchtje, terwijl ik me geschoren, gewassen en gedeoot heb. Ik ben vegetarier, ik eet bijna geen suiker en let ook op zuivelproducten (deze voedingsstoffen zouden de geur en overmatige transpiratie kunnen versterken). Als ik stress heb, is het helemaal erg. Maar ook als ik gewoon thuis ben en ontspannen, dan heb ik natte plekken. Ik kan dus nooit kleding aan die ik echt leuk vind. Het valt mensen op dat ik alleen zwart of wit draag (en in wit komen gele plekken). Jasjes kan ik er dus ook niet over dragen, want daar komen de vlekken doorheen en dat gaat ook stinken. Katoenen kleding gaat helemaal stinken bij mij, ook al is het een natuurproduct. Ik ben er zo mee bezig en heb zo'n beetje alles geprobeerd dat ik nu echt moedeloos ben. Ik ga nu die pads maar eens proberen. Maar daar is het probleem natuurlijk niet mee weg. Dat injecteren vind ik helemaal niks. Ik ga nu eens kijken of het aan de Mirena ligt die ik nu bijna 2 jaar heb. Ik had al last van zweten, maar het lijkt hierdoor erger (iig de geurtjes). Ik wil niet meer aan de pil. Maar wat kun je dan doen waar zo weinig mogelijk hormonen inzitten???? Ik wens jullie allemaal ook veel sterkte met dit heel erg vervelende probleem.

----------


## Esther H

Ik weet niet of je je bloed al eens hebt laten nakijken of het daadwerkelijk aan je hormonen ligt.
Bij mij lag het wel aan de hormonen en ik slik daar nu medicijnen voor en heb er geen last meer van.

succes :Cool:

----------


## Sarah...

Ook ik heb odorex extra dry geprobeerd en ook ik stond ervan te kijken!! :-)
Super! Ik heb nog wel een vraagje, ik heb sinds ik het gebruik wel een beetje jeuk aan mijn oksels...
Weten jullie ook zeker dat het geen kwaad kan om het te gebruiken??
Hartstikke bedankt!

----------


## marlies bekker

Ik heb zelf zitten zoeken naar een oplossing voor dit probleem zonder dure medische behandelingen te ondergaan of poeders en pillen te gebruiken. (ivm alergie).

Na wat zoekwerk ben ik uitgekomen bij www.jolikeable.com

Hier hebben ze met name voor hyperhidrosis bij de oksels een perfecte oplossing! Een gepatenteerd systeem welke zorgt dat ik geen kleding meer naar 1x dragen in de vuisnisbak kan gooien.


Zeker een aanrader!

Groeten,

Marlies

----------


## Gast Iris

Heey,

Ik heb ook veel last van overmatige transpiratie.
Odorex heb ik geprobeerd en ook ik stond versteld van het resultaat, maar jammer genoeg werkte het maar een aantal dagen.
Nu gebruik ik het alleen als er een belangrijke dag aan zit te komen die absoluut 'zweetloos' moet zijn.
Ik heb ook een ander middeltje geprobeerd: Salvia. Het is een homeopathisch middel en te verkrijgen bij de apotheek.
Ook dat werkte bij mij, maar niet lang. Het kan zijn dat iemand anders er wel het gewenste resultaat mee behaalt? Het is niet heel erg duur, dus het proberen waard.

Groetjes

----------


## Phoebe

Er is een heel fijn forum voor hyperhidrosis (overmatig zweten):
www.overmatigzweten.nl

Groetjes

----------


## cinne

Ikzelf zit ook met hetzelfde probleem. Wist niet dat zoveel mensen er last van hadden. Ik dacht dat ik de enige was.
Heb al Odorex geprobeerd maar dat hielp voor 2 dagen en dan gedaan. Heb al dat toestelletje geprobeerd voor de oksels met elektrische schokken maar dat hielp voor 1 week en dan opnieuw gedaan.
Tegen iedereen zeg ik dat dat mijn lievelingskleuren wit en zwart zijn omdat je het zo kan camoufleren maar een mooie felle rode blouse zou ik graag eens dragen. Om de 2 maanden moet ik mijn t-shirts weg smijten omdat de plekken er niet meer uitgaan. 
Echt een ramp op het werk. Zeker nu de zomer eraan komt. Iedereen loopt dan in blouse of topje rond en ik moet iets aandoen met een pull erover. Tegen iedereen zeg ik dan dat ik koud heb terwijl ik me kapot zweet. Ben het beu mezelf niet te kunnen zijn.
Een vriendin van mij heeft zich laten opereren in VUB Jette en is er heel tevreden over. Ze heeft als bijwerking droge handen gekregen en lost dit op door 3 maal per dag handcreme te smeren. Zijn er mensen die dat ook gedaan hebben en tevreden zijn???????

----------


## cinnechris

Ikzelf zit ook met hetzelfde probleem. Ik dacht dat ik de enige was.
Heb ook Odorex geprobeerd maar dat hielp voor 2 dagen en dan gedaan. Heb ook dat toestelletje geprobeerd voor de oksels met elektrische schokken maar dat hielp voor 1 week en dan opnieuw gedaan.
Iedereen loopt dan in blouse of topje rond en ik moet iets aandoen met een pull erover. Een vriendin van mij heeft zich laten opereren in VUB Jette en is er heel tevreden over. Zijn er mensen die dat ook gedaan hebben en tevreden zijn?
Ik ben gaan praten met Dr. Dekeukeleire en ik word op 26 juni geopereerd. Zijn er mensen die ook die stap gezet hebben????
Hoe is het na de operatie? Het zweten? De pijn? Sporten???

----------


## Blablabla

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb de laatste tijden erg last van overmatig transpireren.

Ik heb het eerst tijden gehad onder de oksels, maar toen ben ik daar syNeo 5 gaan gebruiken en was het over, die transpireren ging gepaard met veel onaangename luchtjes.

Nu is het tij gekeerd, en begin ik op een andere plek te transpireren, en gek genoeg is dat (nee geen grap) bij mijn bilnaad.

Het zit in de familie dat transpireren, maar dit vond ik toch wel vrij gek.

Ik vraag me alleen af of ik syNeo5 ook daar zal gebruiken.... lijkt me eigenlijk niet gezond, maar is er een alternatief? Want syNeo5 is voor de voeten en oksels, en mag niet op slijmvlieshuis of ogen worden gebruikt, maar om nou het daar te spuiten...?

Wie heeft een goede suggestie? 

Bedankt!

Groetjes, 
blablabla

P.S. het gaat ook gepaard met onaangename geuren...  :Mad:

----------


## cinnechris

Beste Blablabla,

Bij mij helpen al die middeltjes niet. Misschien best een een dermatoloog raadplegen vooraleer je overal spuit.
Ikzelf moet nu woensdag binnen om donderdag 26 juni geopereerd te worden. Na maanden vooruitzicht naar die dag is het nu met een bang hartje dat ik me richting Jette zal begeven.
Hopelijk heeft dit effect want ik hou het niet langer meer uit. Nadien zal ik bijna al men kleren wegsmijten en nieuwe kopen. Er hangt toch, zelfs na enkele keren wassen, een geurtje aan.

Greetz

Cinne

----------


## Petra717

Hoi hoi, 

Zelf heb ik wel eens Herocyn medicated skin powder gebruikt tegen overmatig zweten. Bij mij was het nog niet zo extreem, maar het hielp wel heel snel! Het is een zeer effectieve medicinale talkpoeder tegen zweetvoeten, huiduitslag, warmte-uitslag,zonne-allergie, inspanningsurticaria, brandende of jeukende huid, blaasjes e.d....

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## maria4571

Middel voor overmatige transpiratie - http://shytobuy.nl

----------

